# My 180 gallon



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

So far so good with the tank we shall see. Enjoy most of my fish shown here. Frontosa hates being filmed, and a couple peacocks and a couple catfish not shown. My water still has the good ol tint from some driftwood I bought and didn't let soak long enough, but that will be gone with a few more regular water changes soon enough. Not all the fish are Malawi..... 3 aren't in my tank, but the rest are...

Enjoy!

Ps... anyone have a clue of what the fish is at the 2:25 mark? I had him really young in a thread here, but he might of been too young to tell what he was. Is he a hybrid? If so, he's pretty bad asss looking. Mmmkay...


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't think your fish in question is a hybrid, looks like a hap of some some sort. Kinda looks like a Haplochromis Big Eye, Sciaenochromis ahli look for it here on the "Species Profile" page.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

The unknown fish looks like a hybrid to me. Also, from the little bit the D. compressiceps is on, it looks female to me.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

workharddieproud said:


> I don't think your fish in question is a hybrid, looks like a hap of some some sort. Kinda looks like a Haplochromis Big Eye, Sciaenochromis ahli look for it here on the "Species Profile" page.


I will look for that kind. I had a pic of him up here when he was real small, when I bought him. Still thinking he's some kind of mixed.. but if he is.. he's freaking awesome looking. If he's pure.. then ya.. interested to see what he is. Here he is when he was small.







viewtopic.php?f=14&t=270106&start=15#p2181338



lilscoots said:


> The unknown fish looks like a hybrid to me. Also, from the little bit the D. compressiceps is on, it looks female to me.


Ya.. that's what people thought in that thread I linked above. Could be from those un even stripes when he was young. And thanks for the info on the Eye Biter. Right now, if it is a girl.. .she's starting to make her move in the upper ranks. Starting to challenge some fish. It's interesting. Never had this kind of fish before, so not sure if it's a boy, what to look for first in the color change. Blue face like other Haps?

Thanks again guys. My thread got lot's of views, but not much for some chatter. Thanks again for posting in here. Also as a ps.. My two peacocks I want to get out. What are some suggestions on fishing those boys out without moving rocks. As long as I've been doing this, I've always just took out every single rock.. takes forever and lot's of work. Anyway to fish them out without that?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

With mine, the anal fin became pointed and started getting reddish before he showed any body/face color.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

The "hybrid" looks like some sort of Placidochromis to me.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

thanks.. gonna check out that species.

Lol.. my poor Peacocks.. I really don't want to have to take out almost every rock to get those 2 out, but they're getting rocked a bit.. and they'd do great in my juvy tank. Ahhh... maybe I'll get a fishing pole with a gold fish as bait to pull them out!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

2 nets is always better than one, but you do have a lot of stacked rocks. A divider would help too.

You have a nice setup with quite the mix. Glad it's working for you. I think that giant rock pile goes a long way. Is the Frontosa usually hiding. Couldn't quite make him out in the dark corner.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> 2 nets is always better than one, but you do have a lot of stacked rocks. A divider would help too.
> 
> You have a nice setup with quite the mix. Glad it's working for you. I think that giant rock pile goes a long way. Is the Frontosa usually hiding. Couldn't quite make him out in the dark corner.


He's the biggest fish in my tank the Frontosa is and he owns most of the caves. For the first time ever about 4 nights ago or so, I saw my dammned Male Chipoke swimming around him tough like in the open water. He was too much for the Frontosa.. too fast. He was going after fins to show him that he had some power too... but ya. He likes the rocks.. and he also has been coming out towards the left front of my tank with the plants and driftwood. He loves it there. Here's a video of him about a day after I took the other video.

Thanks for the input.. gonna probably just have to take out some rocks and restructure it again. I don't want those peacocks to die.. and they'll be the kings in the Juvi tank.. or at least not be picked on like now. They stopped growing once I put them in the 180. The Haps are taking off like weeds! Growing huge fast! :dancing:

ps.. not sure what kind of Frontosa he/she is exactly. But it's a Year old now, got it last April and it was about an inch long.


----------



## chriswagner (Dec 8, 2013)

The mystery fish looks exactly like my placidochromis Electra.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

chriswagner said:


> The mystery fish looks exactly like my placidochromis Electra.


Good call on that.. I was thinking the same thing when I first post in the other thread I linked to. That was my guess...


> Ya, was thinking maybe he was mixed with a "deep water hap", but who knows. He was really cool looking at the fish store


And now after you said that.. went on google to find some pics.. He looks really close to this.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

It might have P. electra in it, but the coloration and forehead slope are wrong, still going with hybrid.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

ya probably right. Either way.. he's still pretty.  Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

face...palm


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

"Do you like fishsticks?"


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Everything still rocking good.. water got a bit tinted from new driftwood, besides that ... babies babies babies being born. Small little update..


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Everybody pretty much doing good but it's almost time for a big fish swap on some of the guys who are too little to hang. Also... so many babies have lived thanks to those rocks... I need to take them out and give them away... Mom is a Red Zebra... but she gets courted and has babies with the Lundo Island F1.. he's the King of the tank... But I've also seen her hook up with the Pearl Zebra as well and have babies... but ya...

Gonna take some out of there... put them in the 140... and take a few out of the 140 who have gotten to big and put them in the 180.... gonna be a fun day! Ugh!


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Please don't give away those fry.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Agreed. Hybrid fry should be put down (or given to the fish as snacks), not shared with other people.

They water down bloodlines when people think they have a specidic species then use it for breeding and then continue to share hybrids.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Could you imagine if people thought that way about dogs!

I meant give them to my friends who have tanks and don't care either. There's some bad asses in the group that will be awesome looking. I forgot this site is very against baby fish like this. I also have my fish guy... who when he takes fish in like that he has specific tanks for "mixed mbuna" I for one think that a baby lundo with red in it looks awesome... but hey!


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

Nice fish


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

A little video of my 140. Or should I say... inside my 140. Inside the 180 coming up soon...


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

austings said:


> Nice fish


Thank you. :fish:


----------

